# say cheese!



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

this was taken at Olan Mills which is inside of Kmart
(remmy from dover farms)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

handsome boy and very cute goat..  ..with a whole lot of love ....


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

so cute!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Sweet pictures.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice piccies!! Both your "kids" are just too cute...or should I say...you have a handsome young man there!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Absolutely adorable pictures! :sun: you have a very handsome son and what a nice looking goat!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh they turned out nice. So cute


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

The pics are so sweet. I still wish I could have been a mouse in your pocket when you came in with the goat for pictures. :ROFL: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Great pictures! I especialy like that third one. They look like they get along great! (you guys are getting me excited for my senior pictures!)


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

thanx y'all
:shades: 
my manager was shocked
she looks at me "what are you doing with a GOAT in the store?!"
getting her picture taken, of course!!!!!!!
LOL
Remmy was soooooooooooo well behaved
she walked in just as pretty as you please like she was a little princess 
(til she p'd and poo'd on the floor)
LOL
LOL


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are really cute pictures!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

That is so sweet! Is that going to be your Christmas card?


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

not a Christmas card per se but will be sent along with Christmas cards to family members


----------

